
Lenovos Warranty Upgrade Is a Scam - hoveringcto
https://medium.com/@gadotti/lenovos-warranty-upgrade-is-scam-965b2bf7a497
======
Finnucane
Are there warranty upgrades that aren't scams?

~~~
dragonwriter
Warranty upgrades, to be profitable, usually need to be charged at a price
they exceeds the cost you would bear on average if you just covered
repair/replacement out of pocket—as is the case with any insurance, which is
what a warranty upgrade is—but quite often it's not an outright scam, because
the seller wants a good consumer reputation to get repeat business.

